# Back to the wild



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

My wife and I have been volunteering at Wildside Rehabilitation in Eaton Rapids, helping take care of wounded and orphaned critters. We had the honor of releasing some juvenile red-shouldered hawks and a barred owl around various areas, including our property. They are such beautiful birds, and I’m glad they get a second chance at life.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool! Life can be tough on young raptors.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, looks like an enjoyable way to volunteer.


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Very cool. That owl has large talons!!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you want to see some large talons try taking a great horned owl out of a trap. They will get you through two layers of hunting coat and really draw some blood. I still have the scars.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool!

How does the facility decide where to release them? I have property about 45 minutes from Eaton rapids and would be happy to have my place be a release site if ever needed. Just let me know.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Botiz, it all depends on many factors. I’m still new, and this was our first release. In this case they were young birds, and a friend’s property, a wildlife sanctuary, and our property all had the right habitat for those species. Plus, being young, they need to seek out a territory, hopefully they stick around, but we may never see them again. I heard the older birds get put back where they were found, if it’s in a reasonable time frame of their rescue. They most likely have an established territory, a mate, or young waiting for them. 
Its very gratifying work, it has its ups and downs. But mostly ups. We can’t save every animal that comes through the doors, but they certainly get a second chance to be free again. 
And I also get to play with baby beavers, who wouldn’t want to do that?


----------

